# Soy tecnico electronico, y ahora que?



## Alfa (Mar 7, 2017)

Hola gente

Primero que nada disculpen si este tema no va aca, sino que algun moderador me avise, pero necesito que me orienten

Como dice el titulo soy semi tecnico en electronica (me quedo una materia de la secundaria, es cuestion de tiempo nomas) y la verdad me desilusiono bastante, en la escuela tecnica tuve muy malos profesores, dabamos pura teoria y nunca lo aplicabamos o nos tocaban profesores que estaban al borde la jubilacion y no tenian ganas de dar clase o ni se molestaban en explicar y responder dudas. Claro, cuando fui a hacer pasantias a una empresa ahi note las consecuencias (ni siquiera use el osciloscopio en mis 4 años de especialidad), o cuando me ponian una placa enfrente y no sabia que hacer ya que no conocia el funcionamiento de muchos componentes (los colores para sacar el valor de la resistencia lo habremos visto 3 veces en los 4 años). Eso me sorprendio ya mi escuela era "supuestamente" una de las mejores de la provincia. Por esa razon, desilucionado al ver que electronica no era lo que pense que podria ser o no lleno mis espectativas me anote en una carrera, nada que ver con electronica. 

Pensando y pensando se me ocurrio retomar los conocimientos para ver si consigo algun trabajo de tiempo medio o algo en un lugar pequeño para tener experiencia y de paso conseguir algo de guita que en estos tiempos no viene mal.

Que deberia hacer? me anoto a un curso o taller donde me enseñen electronica? hago una capacitacion? dejo el titulo de adorno y sigo con mi carrera? busco un trabajo de otra cosa? 

Orientenme


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Mar 7, 2017)

Alfa dijo:


> Como dice el titulo soy semi tecnico en electronica (me quedo una materia de la secundaria, es cuestion de tiempo nomas) y la verdad me desilusiono bastante, en la escuela tecnica tuve muy malos profesores, dabamos pura teoria y nunca lo aplicabamos o nos tocaban profesores que estaban al borde la jubilacion y no tenian ganas de dar clase o ni se molestaban en explicar y responder dudas. Claro, cuando fui a hacer pasantias a una empresa ahi note las consecuencias (ni siquiera use el osciloscopio en mis 4 años de especialidad), o cuando me ponian una placa enfrente y no sabia que hacer ya que no conocia el funcionamiento de muchos componentes (*los colores para sacar el valor de la resistencia lo habremos visto 3 veces en los 4 años*). Eso me sorprendio ya mi escuela era "supuestamente" una de las mejores de la provincia. Por esa razon, desilucionado al ver que electronica no era lo que pense que podria ser o no lleno mis espectativas me anote en una carrera, nada que ver con electronica.


Claro! Y a vos nunca se te ocurrió hacer nada por tu cuenta???
Comprar plaquetas experimentales y armar y probar circuitos y aprender a medir transistores y resistencias??? (no te digo diseñar por que eso es para los ingenieros y no para los técnicos).
Buscar alguna de las 1000000 tablas de colores de resistencias que existen por internet, gastarte $20 en resistencias y aprender a leerlas????
Y sin buscar eso te quejas de tus docentes???
La diferencia en la educación siempre la hacen la necesidades y estudios que vos encarés personalmente por tu cuenta. Si no hiciste eso, no sos mejor que tus docentes.


----------



## SKYFALL (Mar 7, 2017)

El diseño no quedará nunca abocado del todo a los ingenieros, si quieres aprender de verdad primero conceptualizate generalmente sobre electrónica y electricidad, mas aun el ser técnico brinda buenas bases para crear, incluso conozco muchísimos tecnicos que son muy superiores en todo el sentido de la palabra a otros tantos ingenieros que conozco.


----------



## Nuyel (Mar 7, 2017)

Bueno, si ya tienes la teoría, la práctica es solo eso, practicar quemando componentes y alguna que otras explosiones , comienza consiguiendo una protoboard y multímetro, después plantea que quieres hacer, luego ya vas investigando sobre el tema que quieres tratar, esta rama es muy extensa y llena de teoría, si quieres podrías ir a la ingeniería pero para comenzar debes elegir el rumbo que quieres tomar y preguntarte: ¿Qué es lo que quiero lograr?


----------



## capitanp (Mar 7, 2017)

La verdad que tu consulta me indigna, más allá que tuve buenos y malos docentes en mi formación, por suerte más buenos y flexibles, que en el siglo 21 con todas la inmensa fuente de información que esa internet culpes a tu escasa formación.


----------



## Alfa (Mar 7, 2017)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Claro! Y a vos nunca se te ocurrió hacer nada por tu cuenta???
> Comprar plaquetas experimentales y armar y probar circuitos y aprender a medir transistores y resistencias??? (no te digo diseñar por que eso es para los ingenieros y no para los técnicos).
> Buscar alguna de las 1000000 tablas de colores de resistencias que existen por internet, gastarte $20 en resistencias y aprender a leerlas????
> Y sin buscar eso te quejas de tus docentes???
> La diferencia en la educación siempre la hacen la necesidades y estudios que vos encarés personalmente por tu cuenta. Si no hiciste eso, no sos mejor que tus docentes.





yo diseñe placas, arme un robot siguelineas y programe mucho, me decepciono los docentes que tuve (no todos claro), pero claro si voy a hacer todo por mi cuenta para que esta la escuela tecnica no? uno en plena adolescencia en un colegio de doble turno, el tiempo libre que tiene no se lo dedica exclusivamente a la escuela, voy al caso del osciloscopio, nos mostraron 1 una vez y adios, y eso no es nuestra culpa, nos dieron mucha teoria y a la hora de la practica boom!, en la univerdad se nota que los profesores estan ahi porque les gusta enseñar o le ponen pasion muy diferente a mi escuela, ahora que pense en hacer un trabajo de medio tiempo para costearme los estudios y no pasarme 5 años de carrera haciendo nada queria darle uso al titulo de tecnico pero la falta de conocimientos me hace dudar si retomar por la electronica  capacitandome o buscar un trabajo de otra cosa


----------



## palurdo (Mar 7, 2017)

Cuando entré en la universidad, yo sabía identificar las resistencias más comunes con mirarlas durante un instante. Algunos de mis compañeros terminaron la universidad sin saber soldar con estaño. Yo soldaba con estaño desde ya ni me acuerdo de joven. No tenía toda la teoría asimilada y la verdad es que a pesar de lo difícil de la carrera, puedo considerar que estaba en el paraíso por cómo las piezas que tenía en la cabeza cada día iban encajando más y más. 

Lo que ocurría es que muy de pequeño me cuestionaba cosas que la mayoría daban por sentado, como era posible que el sonido de la voz viajase por un cable a cientos de kilómetros, o de donde salía la música si el aparato de radio no estaba conectado a ningún sitio. Como era posible que la pantalla del televisor mostrara imagenes en movimiento, ¿como se dibujaban tan rápido?

Investigas por tu cuenta, trasteando aparatos rotos, comprando revistas de electrónica, libros viejos del rastro, biblioteca municipal, etc, y empiezas a aprender cosas que te respondían tus preguntas. Pero lo más fascinante era que cada respuesta te llevaba a hacerte muchas preguntas nuevas, ¿como se mueven las cargas en los conductores? ¿como es el espectro cromático? ¿que son los armónicos de una onda periódica? ¿como es capaz de sumar y restar una calculadora? Y si solo es capaz de sumar y restar, ¿como es posible que calcule senos y logaritmos?...

Y así es cómo nace la pasión por este mundo, al menos en mi caso. Y disfruto con prácticamente todas las ramas de la electrónica, ya sea potencia, analógica, digital, programada, audio, video, radiofrecuencia, telecomunicaciones, etc.


----------



## Alfa (Mar 7, 2017)

capitanp dijo:


> La verdad que tu consulta me indigna, más allá que tuve buenos y malos docentes en mi formación, por suerte más buenos y flexibles, que en el siglo 21 con todas la inmensa fuente de información que esa internet culpes a tu escasa formación.



entonces para que estan los docentes? si todo esta en internet cerremos las escuelas tecnicas no? la enseñanza fue muy mala y un pibe de 16 años que tiene doble turno no va a usar su tiempo libre exclusivamente a estudiar cosas que no ven en el colegio, gracias a dios tuve un profesor muy bueno el ultimo año que se preocupo por nosotros y nos explico cosas que no habiamos visto (si, en mi colegio habia una pelea interna entre los profesores) pero no fue suficiente aun asi vos me queres echar la culpa del bajo nivel de enseñanza en las escuelas? quiero saber si me podes orientar no echarme culpa





capitanp dijo:


> La verdad que tu consulta me indigna, más allá que tuve buenos y malos docentes en mi formación, por suerte más buenos y flexibles, que en el siglo 21 con todas la inmensa fuente de información que esa internet culpes a tu escasa formación.



entonces para que estan los docentes? si todo esta en internet cerremos las escuelas tecnicas no? la enseñanza fue muy mala y un pibe de 16 años que tiene doble turno no va a usar su tiempo libre exclusivamente a estudiar cosas que no ven en el colegio, gracias a dios tuve un profesor muy bueno el ultimo año que se preocupo por nosotros y nos explico cosas que no habiamos visto (si, en mi colegio habia una pelea interna entre los profesores) pero no fue suficiente aun asi vos me queres echar la culpa del bajo nivel de enseñanza en las escuelas? quiero saber si me podes orientar no echarme culpa



palurdo dijo:


> Cuando entré en la universidad, yo sabía identificar las resistencias más comunes con mirarlas durante un instante. Algunos de mis compañeros terminaron la universidad sin saber soldar con estaño. Yo soldaba con estaño desde ya ni me acuerdo de joven. No tenía toda la teoría asimilada y la verdad es que a pesar de lo difícil de la carrera, puedo considerar que estaba en el paraíso por cómo las piezas que tenía en la cabeza cada día iban encajando más y más.
> 
> Lo que ocurría es que muy de pequeño me cuestionaba cosas que la mayoría daban por sentado, como era posible que el sonido de la voz viajase por un cable a cientos de kilómetros, o de donde salía la música si el aparato de radio no estaba conectado a ningún sitio. Como era posible que la pantalla del televisor mostrara imagenes en movimiento, ¿como se dibujaban tan rápido?
> 
> ...



Gracias por eso quiero redescubrir la electronica con otra mirada


----------



## Nuyel (Mar 7, 2017)

Yo digo que la escuela es solo para tener el papel, pero que en realidad no enseñan nada, te ponen la teoría y ya, eso lo puedes leer en cualquier lado, ¡¡HASTA AQUI!!, pero en la electrónica lo que se necesita es imaginación para pensar en como poner a trabajar los componentes juntos, de lo contrario te dan la placa y lo único que podrás hacer es medir los componentes, pero no saber el por qué de cada uno.


----------



## ruben90 (Mar 7, 2017)

En mi escuela paso casi lo mismo, había maestros buenos como malos, la mayoría fueron matemáticas (análisis de circuitos, calculo integral, instrumentación industrial, etc) y mucha parte teoría. Las practicas eran igual, unas buenas y otras malas, pero siempre que tenia una duda preguntaba y si no tenia respuesta buscaba online, ahora con Google el que no sabe es porque no esta 100% interesado en aprender.

No digo que aprendas a armar un reloj atómico, pero lo básico si. Si tienes la teoría Ya! es un avance, sabes por donde buscar. No sabes calcular una resistencia, utiliza Google y dedícale 15 minutos. Y igual estos foros son de gran ayuda. Personas que les gusta aprender y/o enseñar lo que saben.

No te desanimes...


----------



## el_patriarca (Mar 8, 2017)

Amigo, la universidad no te va a enseñar a reparar una placa, en mi país a eso se les conoce como radiotécnicos... con todo el respeto que se merece esa digna profesión.

Lo que va a hacer la universidad es: te va a dar todas las herramientas para que seas capaz de diseñar e implementar un sistema electrónico (sea de potencia, control, telecomunicaciones, biomédico) para que mejores la calidad de vida de tu provincia. O tu país. Y que seas capaz de asegurar el correcto funcionamiento de ese sistema ante cambios, perturbaciones, mal uso... usando las herramientas que te han dado en todas y cada una de las materias que has cursado en la universidad.

Totalmente de acuerdo con el dr. Zoidberg, si no te pusiste a averiguar los códigos de colores por tu cuenta, entonces no tienes vocación de electrónico. Me atrevo a decir que todo ingeniero electrónico ha sido en su infancia autodidacta, de ahí el interés en aprender a fondo electrónica.


----------



## capitanp (Mar 8, 2017)

Alfa dijo:


> entonces para que estan los docentes? si todo esta en internet cerremos las escuelas tecnicas no? la enseñanza fue muy mala y un pibe de 16 años que tiene doble turno no va a usar su tiempo libre exclusivamente a estudiar cosas que no ven en el colegio




El docente es una guia, no por dios internet,no!, tiempo libre? entonces la electrónica no es lo tuyo


----------



## seaarg (Mar 8, 2017)

Voy a dejarte solo una frase para que googlees, y es con respeto, te aseguro que te va a ayudar:

Revista Lupin: "Transistorin te inicia en la electronica"

Todavia la tengo guardada en algun placard, desde mis 8 años


----------



## TRILO-BYTE (Mar 8, 2017)

mira yo contare mi historia.

yo estudie la preparatoria con tecnico en sistemas digitales en el Politecnico muy reconocida escuaela en mi pais. 

pero reprobe y me botaron asi que decidi dejar de estudiar y me meti a una escuela tecnica en electrinica Radio y TV. 
mis compañeros ya grandes me decian que era yo muy joven que recapacitara y que era muy listo.

asi que decidi volver con todas las ganas y llegue a ganar concursos de robots y si tenia maestros pesimos tambien pero eso no es el fin del mundo me ponia a leer paginas de internet gacetas que regalaban en las tiendas de electronica de fallas en equipos de TV y decidi que era hora de hacer reparaciones.

luego decidi estudiar ing en electronica ahi si tuve maestros 100% malos no enseñaban abosulutamente nada lo que se llama *NADA* asi que decidi que el tiempo libre lo ocuparia para pensar y hacer uno que otro invento luego entre de becario a un laboratorio de fisica en el cinvestav y me decian eres ing electronico debes saber como funciona esto o como reparar tal *x y*maquina.

si con mis conocimientos como tecnico podia resolverlo pero no tenia suficientes como para mejorarlo.

despues conocí  a un compañero que me dijo aprendamos lenguaje C estandar y lo aplicamos a los microcontroladores y fue asi como nos pusimos a estudiar y haciamos competencia de quien hacia el codigo mas compacto y estandar.

casi todo lo que se fue gracias a la perseverancia, digo tuve maestros fatales y pesimos pero aun asi se mucho pero fue gracias a que me ponia a experimentar y ver que tan posible era hacer lo imposible.

me uní al foro ya despues de que termine la carrera, si hubiera participado en el foro en la carrera a lo mejor me hubiera orientado mejor.


----------



## capitanp (Mar 8, 2017)

@seaarg se me cayo un lagrimon








https://es.scribd.com/document/177434821/Revista-Lupin-Transistorin-Te-Inicia-en-Electronica-Suple-a


----------



## Fuegomp3 (Mar 8, 2017)

Yo no estudie electronica, ni electricidad,ni nada de eso, mi secundaria fue bachiller....  lo mas cercano que vi a la electricidad, fue armar un velador con una botella 

Lo que aprendi de muy chico fue comprando y leyendo 20 veces las mismas revistas, "Saber electronica", ya de mas grande me cayo del cielo la internet, la gloria


----------



## SKYFALL (Mar 8, 2017)

Si quieres aprender debes investigar tu y preocuparte tu mismo por eso, la escuela y la Universidad solo son un ente que facilitan el proceso, pero no son 100% responsables de tu educación.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 8, 2017)

Me parece que eso pasa cuando estudian para cumplir con las expectativas paternas (y no por propio gusto) . . .  , y no  es bueno para la salud


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Mar 8, 2017)

Alfa dijo:


> yo diseñe placas, arme un robot siguelineas y programe mucho, me decepciono los docentes que tuve (no todos claro), *pero claro si voy a hacer todo por mi cuenta para que esta la escuela tecnica no?*


Ese es el primer error. Lo tenes que hacer todo por tu cuenta, por que si nó nunca vas a llegar a ninguna parte... y esto vale no solo para la electrónica . La escuela y la universidad TE DAN HERRAMIENTAS y te enseñan a usarlas, pero de vos depende donde las va a aplicar. Ahora bien, si pretendés que te den un martillo, te enseñen a usarlo, te den los clavos, te den la madera cortada a medida, te digan donde tenes que poner los clavos y te lleven de la mano para que martillés con confianza.. estás jodido... esto no funciona así.

*PD: *Programar NO ES HACER ELECTRONICA, y te lo digo por experiencia 



Alfa dijo:


> uno en plena adolescencia en un colegio de doble turno, el tiempo libre que tiene no se lo dedica exclusivamente a la escuela


Lo entiendo perfectamente, pero eso no quita que parte de ese "tiempo libre" lo dediqués a explorar tus inquietudes electrónicas, a dibujar circuitos, a entender (mas o menos) como funcionan o al menos identificar bloques y analizar que es lo que hace cada parte. Esas inquietudes solo las podes resolver vos, ya sea leyendo, googleando o preguntando a los docentes, pero si esperás que algun docente interrumpa una clase para atender tus dudas... volvés a estar jodido. Ahora peor, si no tenés esas inquietudes... la electrónica ya no es para vos.



Alfa dijo:


> voy al caso del osciloscopio, nos mostraron 1 una vez y adios, y eso no es nuestra culpa, nos dieron mucha teoria y a la hora de la practica boom!


Eso del osciloscopio es una falla seria, pero no taaaaan grave dado que cuando salgás a trabajar en la calle lo mas probable es que tengas acceso a un tester y poco mas. Los osciloscopios son instrumentos relativamente costosos y que aún gente con cierto entrenamiento lo puede romper/averiar por falta de conocimiento profundo de como trabaja y por que lo hace. Buscá en el foro sobre fallas de osciloscopios por conectar y medir los 220V... te vas a llevar una sorpresa...
En cuanto a la teoría.. otra vez lo de antes. Sin teoría no podés entender que es lo que hace un circuito o bloque circuital, no sabés que medir ni como hacerlo, no sabés analizar comportamientos "globales" para llegar a fallas específicas.. en resumen, no sabés NADA. Aplicar esa teoría no es tan difícil si la has entendido, pero si solo pretendés poner y sacar tornillos, soldar cables y cambiar componentes, mas te hubiera convenido meterte a trabajar como aprendíz en un taller electrónico.. hubieras ganado tiempo y minimizado esfuerzo...



Alfa dijo:


> en la univerdad se nota que los profesores estan ahi porque les gusta enseñar o le ponen pasion muy diferente a mi escuela


    



Alfa dijo:


> ahora que pense en hacer un trabajo de medio tiempo para costearme los estudios y no pasarme 5 años de carrera haciendo nada queria darle uso al titulo de tecnico pero la falta de conocimientos me hace dudar si retomar por la electronica  capacitandome o buscar un trabajo de otra cosa


Gran parte de la educación que has recibido en la escuela debería servirte como un "abre cabeza" y para poder mirar mas allá de lo que estás acostumbrado a ver. Tal vez sos muy joven para poder llegar a esa conclusión, pero es lo que te va a permitir encarar muchas cosas (trabajos entre ellas) que no tienen una relación directa con lo que has estudiado, pero que tus conocimientos te van a permitir abordar, aún al "costo" de seguir estudiando... por cuenta propia.


----------



## Nuyel (Mar 8, 2017)

Yo comencé armando un amplificador y quemando como 5 o 6 TDA en el proceso  también explotó un TL072 por que le puse los 30V al revés , estudiaba ingeniería electromecánica y solo teníamos 2 clases básicas de electrónica, pero eso no me detuvo, los maestros te llenan de mucha teoría, como hacer los cálculos y otras pequeñas configuraciones, pero queda claro que una TV, una radio o una PC no funcionan con un transistor y un par de compuertas lógicas, lo que me enseñaron en electrónica digital serviría para fabricar un CPU básico, el problema, es que se necesita imaginación.

Nuestro maestro solo nos dictaba, pero también era obligatorio entregar un proyecto funcional, y aun con conocimientos muy pobres, en su mayoría el solo como realizar cálculos, estuve emocionado cuando a las 8AM logré ver esto:

Esa grafica toda deforme, era la lectura de mi corazón tras haber pasado toda la noche intentando hacer funcionar un electrocardiograma que nos había dejado como proyecto el profesor, lo que se aplicó de lo que nos enseño fue el uso de los amplificadores operacionales y los cálculos para los filtros, llevamos programación básica pero no tratábamos de microcontroladores en nuestra especialidad, aún así eso no nos detuvo para usar un PIC18F4550 y tomar las lecturas.

En las escuelas siempre te dirán algo muy general, te dirán como funcionan los componentes y como usarlos, pero no esperes que te digan como usarlos todos juntos por que eso no tiene fin, tardarías décadas en ello, solo toma lo de la escuela como base para comenzar, pero si quieres aplicarlo, todo se reduce a que tan creativo eres para hacer que esos componentes funcionen para lo que quieres.


----------



## TRILO-BYTE (Mar 8, 2017)

es que muchos estudian una carrera por obligacion moral y paternal.

ay mi hijo va a estudiar para medico, es chef o va a ser mecanico en aviacion.

¡pero! falta que uno tenga ganitas, mi mama fue maestra de artes plasticas en la secundaria y para ser sincero no enseñaba nada y eso que es mi mama y le tengo respeto y mis compañeros no hacian *NADA*, mi papa fue dibujante de los mejores y siempre me senti obligado a ser un buen dibujante o artista plastico por que mis papas eran buenos dibujantes.

si tenia talento pero mis papas JAMAS se sentaron junto ami y me dijeron mira se convinan colores asi, o se dibuja al oleo asi mero o esta es la tecnica fulana, no esperaban que tubiera el talento de la nada.

pero aun asi el que no me enseñaran nada no significaba que no aprendiera a hacerlo, sin embargo ami no me llamaba la atencion el dibujo me llamaba la atencion lo cientifico y la electronica.

¿como iba a aprender si todos eran dibujantes?
pues a escondidas desarmaba radios las teles y antes de que se dieran cuenta ya habia visto que tenian adentro.

mas que nada es buscar por uno mismo los medios para saber mas que obligacion de parte de los papàs 
muchos de mis compañeros de la univercidad estudiaron por que su papá era ingeniero o sus tios tenian una empresa y debian continuar la empresa.

claro que tenian algunos ya la vida resuelta pero a la hora de hacer proyectos preferian pagar a un servidor para que les hiciera sus proyectos por que no tenian idea de por donde empezar.

por que tenian la obligacion de estudiar una carrera mas que el gusto de estudiar una carrera.


----------



## seaarg (Mar 8, 2017)

Si te sirve escuchar experiencias de otros, ahi va la mia:

1- La electronica no es mi profesion, es mi hobby. Mi profesion es el desarrollo de soft.

Sin embargo, cuando desde chiquito desarmaba todo "para ver como era por dentro". Luego a los 8 años mas o menos, cayo en mi manos la revista Lupin. Yo ya tenia, de mis desarmes, algunas partes. Bien, cuando lei esa revista dije "quiero hacer este circuito".

Entonces, me fui al taller de un tecnico electronico (con mis 8 añitos) a pedirle que me venda unos transistores. Resulta que tuve la suerte que el tecnico (Oscar!! nunca me olvido de vos!!) era un viejo profesor de electronica y me dijo "Nah los transistores estos te los regalo, traete el circuito y lo armamos"

Pobre viejo, no lo deje en paz por mucho tiempo despues de eso! me iba a su taller a pasar las tardes viendolo reparar televisores, etc y todo el tiempo "y porque esto? y porque? porque?" y asi.

Lo que aprendi con la dedicacion y paciencia de Oscar fue la base para que muchos años despues, otro proyecto que queria hacer me hizo averiguar de microcontroladores y ahi es donde agarre a otro amigo tecnico, Miguel y empece a aprender.

Luego una cosa llevo a la otra y hoy en dia mi hobby se puso complejo e incluye FPGA, altas frecuencias, etc. Ya lo lleve de hobby a un nivel mas arriba hace rato.

Lo que te quiero decir con todo esto es: La curiosidad y la pasion por lo que se hace son las claves para saber si la electronica es lo tuyo o no. Si no tenes eso, ¿para que seguir? Busca otra cosa que te motive de esta forma, es mi consejo. Si pensas que la electronica es la que motiva esto en vos, entonces puede que te este faltando iniciativa, no direccion. La direccion la obtenes luego de tecnicos, foros, amigos, internet y tambien de tus profesores si encontras de esos que les gusta lo que hacen.


----------



## Hellmut1956 (Mar 8, 2017)

Confirmo lo escrito arriba. Escuelas y universidades son para tener los papeles correspondientes!
Algo que mi experiencia profesional me confirma: Solo se puede ser "bueno" en algo si te gusta muchísimo. Porque? Porque requiere perseverancia. Requiere que en todo momento la mente y el subconsciente "trabaja" en cuestiones que te inquietan! Para ello "pasión" por la materia es buen motor!

Habiendo escrito lo anterior, pregúntate si realmente es la "electrónica" lo que te gusta? Frecuentemente uno mismo es como los padres que quieren que uno se vuelva médico o licenciado!

Cuando yo llegue al punto donde uno se pregunta que estudiar y que es lo que a uno le gusta, la ciencia ficción era mi pasión y de allí resulto mi deseo de estudiar ingeniería de aviación! Nunca tuve contacto en mi niñez que me interesara en la electrónica, ni se me vino la idea! Eso si, el aeromodelismo era mi otra pasión. Así, como persona que gusta tratar gente me encontré con una familia que me relacionó con el CEO de Dornier. Empresa conocida por sus aviones acuáticos y del Alphajet que diseño junto con la empresa Dassault de Francia. Así este señor me consiguió la práctica industrial de 6 meses que exigen universidades en Alemania. Así tuve unas semanas por departamento técnico donde fuí instruido junto con los aprendices.

Un efecto de esto para mí fue reconocer que una empresa es como una máquina. Solo cuando todas las partes, incluyendo las mas pequeñas y baratas cumplen su función un motor por ejemplo será capaz de cumplir su función! Así motivado empecé mis estudios de ingeniería mecánica en la universidad técnica de Braunschweig.

Que horror fue descubrir que de pronto me encontraba con estudiantes que habían pasado todo su vida laburando en sus carros. Reconocí que esa carrera definitivamente no era lo que me interesaba, que era un campo del que no tenía ni idea. Siempre saqué como ejemplo en que se diferencia una lavadora de un misil: Los materiales usados son muchísimo mas caros y las tolerancias que las partes producidas exigen son mucho mas estrictas! Pero lo que aprendí en esos 2 años fue pensar y estudiar como ingeniero.

Durante esos 2 años empecé a trabajar para una corporación alemana del acero en una empresa dedicada a diseñar y producir equipo de manipuleo de contenedores como traductor e interprete para sus proyectos a países de habla hispana. Hay un principio que dice que es posible ser perezoso, si se es lo suficientemente inteligente. Me acuerdo que en un fin de semana me gane aproximadamente 10.000 marcos alemanes en poner en los dibujos técnicos de una de esas gigantescas grúas de puerto para el manipuleo de contenedores cargando y descargando buques. Así me conseguí estudiantes de ingeniería mecánica a los cuales les dí una hoja A4 con los mas frecuentes términos técnicos en alemán y su correspondiente en Español y estos estudiantes escribieron estos términos en la letra requerida. Mientras tanto yo estaba sentado en una silla con los pies sobre la mesa. Cada vez que alguien se encontraba con un término nuevo les decía a todos agregar este en su tabla con el término correspondiente en Español!

Las traducciones de la documentación técnica las hice con una grabadora y una entonces aún amiga lo escribía con su maquina de escribir mecánica! Era impresionante ver la cantidad de dinero que ganaba con un mínimo de esfuerzo!

Pero como ya se ha dicho en este hilo: Mi mente y mi subconsciente seguían pensando como ser aún mas productivo, producir traducciones de mas calidad. Así empecé a armar un sistema que con una grabadora de vídeo, en esa época tenían el tamaño de una cámara de televisión. La idea era que un programa reconociera las letras en una hoja de papel e hiciera lo que hoy hace un programa de escaneo y de reconocimiento de texto. El segundo paso era reconocer palabras que aún no estaban en su base de datos. Entonces podía ampliar esa base de datos identificando los términos técnicos que faltaban.

Aún el sistema ideado fuera de muy poca calidad me apoyaría en lograr mis objetivos. Pues el proveedor me falló y para ganar el pleito tuve que aprender los aspectos técnicos. Entre muchos otros campos hice un estudio de mercado de controladores gráficos y de los primeros 2 procesadores gráficos entonces, el TI 34010 y el DP8500 de National Semiconductor. Reconocí muy pronto que el concepto de National era excelente, pero que su set de instrucciones era inadecuado. Contacté la empresa y tuve un encuentro con un ingeniero de aplicación de National. Resulta que unos meses mas tarde ese ingeniero en una de las reuniones mundiales de los ingenieros de diseño, Field Applicacion Engineeer, o en corto FAE en el Silicon Valley y allí los ingenieros responsables le contaron lo que yo le había dicho!

El resultado fué que unos días después de volver a Alemania me invitaros a su central en Alemania cerca de Munich y me ofrecieron el puesto de FAE para la familia de productos DP8500. Un sueldaso, un flamante BMW 5e y muchos otros beneficios. Así empesaron 2 décadas de una carrera profesional muy lucrativa y emocionante. Así empezó mi pasión por la electrónica y la informática.

Doy de forma extensa reporte de como empezó mi carrera profesional como ejemplo real de lo que escribí al principio de esta contribución! Sumario: Nunca se sabe a donde lo lleva uno la vida, pero si se combinan pasión y sus habilidades forma adecuada la vida puede ser profesionalmente muy exitosa!

Hoy, con la oferta de cursos universitarios gratuitos en el Internet de no solo las mejores universidades del mundo, vídeos de las lecturas y ejercicios, material escrito, eBooks gratuitos o de muy bajo costo, podemos inscribirnos sin obligación alguna, fuera de aquella ante nosotros mismos, escuchar las lecturas de los mejores profesores y cuyos estilos didácticos mas se nos conformen las 24 horas del día y los 7 días de la semana. Si se requiere podemos hacer que el profesor repita infinitamente una frase hasta comprenderla completamente.

La tendencia actual de ofrecer tarjetas ultra económicas, de ofrecer las herramientas de programación y de testeo de forma gratuita. el cielo es el límite de como podemos aprender! Hasta yo, que por mis problemas serios de salud sufro de un alto grado de ineficiencia, puedo participar por ejemplo en el curso de la universidad de Stanford, California. "Introduction to Mathematical Thinking" del profesor "Keith Devlin ya por tercera vez! Así, como se ha escrito una y otra vez en este hilo: Con los recursos accesibles gratuitos en el Internet no hay excusa de porqué no poder aprender, por ejemplo por la mala calidad de los profesores! Pero sin pasión muy pocos logran la perseverancia que se requiere, pero la recompensa es infinita!


----------



## smoke (Mar 8, 2017)

Si el paso por una escuela técnica me hubiese enseñado muy, pero muy, muy bien como era el funcionamiento del tubo de vacio ( válvulas ) hoy no me serviría absolutamente para nada. En una área como la electrónica, hay que tener la inquietud, y la capacidad de ser autodidacta, porque sino se pasa a ser un dinosaurio, y ya sabemos que les paso a los dinosaurios... Saludos.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 8, 2017)

Mayormente creo que las Universidades enseñan a buscar entre la bibliografía disponible  lo que necesitamos y nos dan algunas herramientas para poder comenzar a entenderlo.

Cómo ejemplo , si te enseñaron válvulas a full , ahora disponés de  las herramientas para comenzar a leer sobre Germanio


----------



## el_patriarca (Mar 8, 2017)

Es así. Un claro ejemplo es el transistor. En la u te enseñan a polarizarlo y las configuraciones de amplificación. ahora, depende  de uno profundizar y ver donde se aplican las configuraciones. yo veo a muchos DJ's que no tienen la más mínima idea de para qué sirve el amplificador diferencial de los "amplis" aunque su mismo nombre ya te da el 50÷ de la respuesta.


----------



## Hellmut1956 (Mar 8, 2017)

@DOSMETROS: Como ya otros en este hilo lo han escrito. Las intenciónes difieren entre universidad y otros establecimientos de capacitación. Los otros caminos diferentes a la universidad tienen el reto de balancear entre enseñar a sus estudiantes las teorías implicadas y el capacitar a aplicar los métodos.

Las universidades tienen como objetivo el enseñar la forma de trabajar científica. Esto es independiente de que carrera se está estudiando. Perdonen si vuelvo a citar el curso MOOC de la universidad de Stanford, CA.. Pero en el vídeo de introducción al curso el profesor presenta la causa porqué estudiantes tienen grandes problemas al empezar a estudiar en la universidad y presenta esto con el ejemplo de su cátedra, las matemáticas.

En el bachillerato la matemática que se aprende es básicamente el como aplicar metodologías presentadas para resolver ecuaciones y así ganar resultados. El resalta que estas matemáticas en mas del 95% trata matemática con mínimo 300 años y mas de haber sido desarrolladas.

En la universidad hay que aprender a pensar de forma matemática, expresando que la moderna matemática ve su función en descubrir estructuras. La forma de pensar "matemática" de forma moderna es el aprender aplicar el "Lenguaje de las Matemáticas", en gran parte esto es la lógica, es la forma "no ambigua" que se logra al expresar algo a diferencia del lenguaje común y da ejemplos para ello.

Esta herramienta es tan poderosa y objetiva y es realmente la única forma de expresar y deducir aspectos que aparentemente están en conflicto con el "juicio común" que acostumbramos en nuestras vidas. Así en la física por ejemplo tanto aquella cuántica y aquella relativista es incomprensible si no se aplican las reglas que en gran parte han sido desarrolladas en las matemáticas de los últimos 2 siglos. Es la explicación porqué hoy en casi todos los campos de estudio las matemáticas y sus modernas metodologías juegan un importantísimo rol!

Un técnico que quiere arreglar una televisión dañada no requiere de las habilidades enseñadas en la universidad, pero sí en aquellas de escuelas técnicas. En las carreras universitarias el balance por lo tanto tiene su foco en los principios científicos!

A mi opinión personal justamente las tecnologías de los SoC en combinación con aquella de los FPGAs en la electrónica van a conducir cada vez mas a formas de trabajar sin soldadora y mas a saber aplicar las IDEs de estos entornos. Y para poder aplicar estas IDEs de forma inovativa, inventiva exige del usuario cada vez mas el dominar no solo las teorías de los diversos campos científicos que son aplicados, también se requiere el saber "pensar" de la forma adecuada. Eso la razón por la cual considero el curso de "Introducción al Pensar Matemático", di en este subforo el enlace de este en Español, de ser un posible camino.

No vemos ya hoy, que si un equipo deja de funcionar resulta mas barato reemplazarlo por uno nuevo? El técnico automotriz aprende a usar los equipos diagnósticos que los proveedores hacen disponible y reemplazar módulos completos! Recuerda que en los tempranos años 70 hábiles técnicos en pueblos de Colombia usaban un cable para encontrar la causa del fallo. Si recibían un correntaso, pues eso decía que allí todo estaba funcionando aún!


----------



## TRILO-BYTE (Mar 8, 2017)

tambien es suerte , por ejemplo *seaarg* tuvo suerte de tener un radiotecnico cerca y sobre todo con ganas de enseñar en mi caso no habia nada.

en la preparatoria tecnica me quede un año fuera por reprobar pero mis compañeros que tuve tubieron buenos maestros que les enseñaron a programar un CPU el Z80 analizarlo desde 0 costruir el sistema minimo y terminaron con el pic16f628 en ASM.

cuando yo regrese despues de mi año sabatico tube malos maestros y mis compañeros se las ingeniaban para no tomar clases y jugar futbol todo en maldito dia asi pues no aprendi nada pero por mi cuenta me quede con la inquietud de saber como se hacia y en mi casa me ponia a estudiar el z80 que no logre nada nisiquiera encender un led pero almenos hice el intento.

en la univercidad tuve mala fortuna de que la generacion anterior tuvo los mejores maestros de la carrera y como vi quienes impartieron decidi estudiar la especialidad de electronica pero me tocaron todos los maestros que no hacian nada, los que te pasaban si engrapabas un billete en el examen y los que deplano nisiquiera se presentaban.

eso tampoco me detuvo ¿decepcionante? *Sî* pero que se le va hacer solo hay que hecharle ganitas


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Mar 8, 2017)

Buenas. 
Te contaré que yo tenía un compañero de estudios, que cuando llegó la hora de pasar a la universidad no sabía que estudiar y como a mí me gustaba la electrónica eso fué lo que eligió. 
yo no pude ir a la universidad y al cabo de dos años me encuentro a mi amigo y me dice que le va muy mal que no le gusta y no se entera de nada ¿y por qué sigues, porqué no has cambiado de tema?. no supo contestar. 

Sin embargo yo estudié dos años en una academia (de pago y con dificultad), tres días a la semana y creo recordar unas tres horas cada día. 
Cuando terminé los estudios descubrí que no sabía nada, por mucho interés que pusiesen los docentes, no había tiempo para aprender. pero lo poco que aprendí lo suplí con revistas y trasteando con todo lo que se ponía a mi alcance. 
En seguida enpecé de aprendiz en un taller y cogí práctica.
Con muy poca base técnica Desde los 17 años hasta mis 50 he sobrevivido trabajando en talleres de tv o empresas que tenían que ver con la electrónica y electricidad.

Si no fuera por mi "limitada espansión cerebral", como dice un compi del Foro, quien sabe donde habría llegado. 
Mi consejo, si tienes cualidades y te gusta adelante, pero si no te gusta (porque cualidades pareces tener) y es solo por pasar el rato o tener un ingreso, en mi caso y puede que en el tuyo con la base que tienes seguramente te sobra para empezar en un taller y sacar algo extra para los estudios.
Saludos.


----------



## seaarg (Mar 9, 2017)

TRILO-BYTE dijo:


> tambien es suerte , por ejemplo *seaarg* tuvo suerte de tener un radiotecnico cerca y sobre todo con ganas de enseñar en mi caso no habia nada.



Por supuesto, yo tuve mucha suerte a ese respecto pero no te olvides que hablamos de los 80s maximo 90s.

Hoy en dia, la suerte que tuve de encontrarme con esta persona puede, en cierta medida, ser reemplazado por la iniciativa e internet. (y este foro!)

De mas grande, yo me di cuenta que esta persona me acepto en su taller y me aguanto porque vio en mi un interes e iniciativa siendo tan chiquito. Quiza con otro que no tenia esa iniciativa no lo hacia. (ejemplo: la ayuda que obtenes de un foro como este siempre y cuando muestres la iniciativa)

Nunca me olvido del proyecto del organo electronico de un suple de la revista lupin. Oscar hasta me ayudo a cortar y lijar las maderitas que terminaban siendo las teclas, y la gomaespuma que le daba el rebote. Esto el lo hacia porque:

1- Le gustaba enseñar.
2- Veia que yo queria hacer y aprender, entonces se convertia en un guia y no en alguien que hacia las cosas el, para mi.
3- Eran otros tiempos


----------

